

A simple fix for the default Apache config - chaostheory
http://redromelogic.com/blog/display?id=42

======
tlrobinson
Wow that's a linkbait title if I've ever seen one. All this articles says is
you should make sure you enable cache headers and mod_deflate where
appropriate.

~~~
chaostheory
my sys admin skills suck (I guess it's the same for the ppl that voted this
up) - this is new info to me

------
sysop073
Damn, I was fooled. I thought this was a dupe of "Your apache config sucks"
I'd seen earlier; turns out it's the same post with an edited title

------
snorkel

       ExpiresDefault "access plus 10 years"
    

I guess someone is not planning on updating any images or css for the next 10
years.

~~~
Harkins
Rails's view helpers for linking to css, js, and imgs tag ?<timestamp> onto
the URL so that the URL changes when you push your app.

------
richtaur
VERY linkbaiting title. And it's worthless. Just a link to YSlow would be
better.

~~~
chaostheory
happy? or is there a better title?

